
Goto in C - ashitlerferad
http://neverworkintheory.org/2016/06/09/goto-in-c.html
======
shortsightedsid
The actual paper
([http://www.se.rit.edu/~mei//publications/publications/FSE201...](http://www.se.rit.edu/~mei//publications/publications/FSE2015-Nagappan.pdf))
is far more interesting that the linked post. The conclusions that goto is
mainly used for cleanup and error handling isn't surprising. However, the
study doesn't include the Linux Kernel or other kernels.

